# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Cabréate por los mil millones de hambrientos del mundo

## Salut

> *Cabréate por los mil millones de hambrientos del mundo
> La FAO lanza una campaña en Internet con Jeremy Irons y futbolistas como Raúl como protagonistas* 
> 
> "I'm mad as hell, I'm mad as hell, I'm mad as hell", repite elevando el tono, mirándote a los ojos y con cara de amargura un alterado el actor británico Jeremy Irons en un vídeo que acaban de colgar en la red. Puede traducirse como loco de rabia, profundamente cabreado, completamente indignado, furioso hasta la médula y así in crescendo hasta versiones menos educadas y más soeces. Y lo está porque la situación ha llegado al límite: hay mil millones de hambrientos crónicos en el mundo, MIL MILLONES, como el actor británico se encarga de repetir con énfasis.
> 
> La escena está tomada de la película Network, de 1976, en la que Peter Finch -que ganó un oscar por su interpretación- es un presentador de informativos de televisión que está irritado por la situación del mundo. Este vídeo forma parte de una campaña a gran escala que ha lanzado hoy en Internet la Organización de Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO), cuyo objetivo es que los ciudadanos de todo el mundo se rebelen y demuestren su indignación por esta lacra a través de una recogida de firmas.
> 
> Haz sonar el silbato amarillo
> 
> ...


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_1/Tes

 :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------

